# Song sung by my son's 5th Grade class



## formula1 (May 23, 2012)

Couldn't do this in public school, and that's why we go there.  This one is the original artist.


----------



## gemcgrew (May 23, 2012)

What a beautiful voice!


----------



## speedcop (May 23, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## hobbs27 (May 23, 2012)

Bet the kids sound great!


----------



## Ronnie T (May 23, 2012)

Yeah, I'd love to hear the kids.


----------



## formula1 (May 24, 2012)

*Re:*

The kids were awesome.  There is a generation of young believers that God is raising up to turn this world upside down for Jesus.  This is one such group that I got to see yesterday. They give me great Hope for what Christ can do through each one of them.


----------

